# Look out, here comes the new fashion...



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Now THAT'S a bunny hop: Rabbit dressage set to take the world by storm | Mail Online

I can just see it, loads of people will be wanting to do it after reading this. Lots will be going out to buy baby bunnies to do jumps with and when the poor bunnies don't want to do them they'll be dumped in rescues.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

No way would mine do that! Not Miffy anyway.. He's too lazy. 

The first bunny is cute though


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I know of many people who do it. It's a great exercise and sport for bunnies. Better than being stuck in a hutch, getting little exercise!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've seen that a few times looks like fun as long as the bunnies aren't forced into it. However far too much like hard work for Leo. I hope it doesn't end up with more bunnies being dumped or ending up in a tiny hutch at the bottom of the garden ignored when they can't do it or the owners get bored


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

I know a few people that do bunny hopping  So long as the rabbits enjoy it I can't see a problem.

Although with this media coverage I can see a lot of kids wanting cute little bunnies, they could have chosen a better time to print it really


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I know a few people that do bunny hopping  So long as the rabbits enjoy it I can't see a problem.
> 
> Although with this media coverage I can see a lot of kids wanting cute little bunnies, they could have chosen a better time to print it really


This is what worries me, not so much the event itself but the coverage. Its going to make every kid and grown up that likes anything cute want to try doing it. Only for most to get bored or find the rabbit doesn't like it and end up dumped or neglected.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I dont personally like it, the amount of videos of rabbits being kicked to jump fences and pulled around on a harness is shocking.  All for human amusement really.

Give them a big run to run round instead!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I think it looks ok... for the rabbits that genuinely want to jump. But it is wrong to force them to do it!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I know many people who do bunny jumping and the rabbits love it and they adore their rabbits and would never force them to jump. 

However I understand people's worry about more rabbits being dumped because people will see this, want to try it, get a rabbit and then dump it when the rabbit shows a dislike for it.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

its not natrural for rabbits to be on harnessres let alone jump hurdels on demand mine would just look at me as if to say you do it


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

wacky said:


> its not natrural for rabbits to be on harnessres let alone jump hurdels on demand mine would just look at me as if to say you do it


its not natural for rabbits to live in hutches either but we still do it.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

I wish I'd heard of this when my kieran was alive , he LOVED jumping  We used to make little assault courses out of shoeboxes ect. for him and he loved it 

Nelson would be no good though, he's a lazy lump


----------

